# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Baked Chicken Chimichangas

## djdizzy

Alright, another week so another installment of Cooking with Chef Boy-R-Dizzy. Today we are making Baked Chicken Chimichangas.

I usually double the amounts to cook for the work week.

I up the amount of chicken to raise the protein content. Also I used low carb tortillas and a little green enchilada sauce (not reflected in directions or nutritional facts). Really brush the the tortillas good with the butter, this makes them crunchy for that chimichanga feel.

Ingredients

 1-1/2 cups cubed cooked chicken breast
 1-1/2 cups picante sauce, divided
 1/2 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese
 1 Jalapeno diced
 2/3 cup chopped green onions, divided
 1 teaspoon ground cumin
 1 teaspoon dried oregano
 6 flour tortillas (8 inches), warmed
 1 tablespoon butter, melted
 low/non fat sour cream (optional)

Directions

 In a small bowl, combine the chicken, 3/4 cup picante sauce, cheese, 1/4 cup onions, jalapeno, cumin and oregano. Spoon 1/2 cup mixture down the center of each tortilla. Fold sides and ends over filling and roll up. Place seam side down in a 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan coated with cooking spray. Brush with butter.

 Bake, uncovered, at 375° for 20-25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining picante sauce and onions.








ENJOY!

Nutritional Facts
1 chimichanga equals 269 calories, 
8 g fat (3 g saturated fat)
31 g carbohydrate
17 g protein

----------


## CmyZFly

tried this the other day absolutely awesome !!!!!!!

----------

